# Anyone out there in Metro Detroit



## nikon_craig (Feb 2, 2006)

Hello, anyone out there in the Metro Detroit area into HO racing, I just finished my 4 lane track and would like to find some folks to race with, seems my kids are not into racing, hard for my old slot cars to compete with Nintendo graphics????
Craig


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

crag find ya a hobby shop make a flyer and ask if he has a bullitin board you can post it on that might drum ya up a few racers


----------



## Turbo880Kawasak (Feb 9, 2005)

Where in Detroit are you ? 
Gratiot & 10 1/2 Mile here 1/2 mile from I 696 & I 94 intersection
[email protected] (Subject Slotcar)
Or send a pm
My track & toys  
Paul Jug


----------



## nikon_craig (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul, we are alomst next door to each other, I am in St. Clair Shores 11 & Little Mack area. I followed your link to the pics and have seen your pink limo around town. If you wish drop me an e-mail [email protected]


----------

